
RTags – A client/server indexer for c/c++/objc[++] based on clang - Arkanosis
http://www.rtags.net
======
Arkanosis
I suggested rtags in a comment there
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10941397](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10941397)
; then thought I might as well submit it as a new topic as it seems it
surprisingly hasn't reached HN yet.

